# INFJs, what was your favorite toy as a child?



## leftbanke (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been reading about our Se function, and found out *why* I was always touching things as a child (to the point where my mother was aggravated). Then, I thought of my favorite childhood toy. Since it's the month for toys, in this fun spirit, what was your favorite toy? If you'd like to say why, that's great, too.

So, to start us out, my favorite toy was play dough. Loved the stuff... couldn't get enough of it. Why? The feel of it, and the smell of it, and the variety of colors. Then, oh my, someone gives you a rolling pin, and you get sounds!


----------



## ruth2ten (Jun 25, 2011)

I had a stuffed donkey. 

I remember him as early as age 4.

He wasn't Eeyore but his tail did need to be sewn on several times, 
and he had a sad expression.

I still have him. 
He is very old, but still loved. roud:


~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

play dough was cool too!
But you didn't mention eating it...and I know you tasted it! :tongue:


----------



## Beware of Italics (Nov 23, 2012)

I remember loving all things girly. :tongue: I loved baby dolls and strollers, and one of my favorite toys was a Holly Hobbie tea set. (My father threw away my favorite childhood toys the first time we moved. To this day I haven't forgiven him for throwing away that tea set). I also cherished my Little Golden Books which my grandmother taught me to read from. (My cousins stole those, and I'm angrier about that than the tea set. I literally wake up some mornings and the first thought in my head is how those Little Golden Books can never be replaced).

And I LOVED play-doh! Every time I had to go to the doctor or dentist, my mother would buy me a toy afterward and always did I choose play-doh.


----------



## leftbanke (Aug 16, 2012)

ha ha... yes, taste tested, and way salty! (I was kinda disappointed.)


----------



## ruth2ten (Jun 25, 2011)

I liked this also. :tongue:
















She had a retractable pony tail in the back of her head too.










A rocking horse similar to this type also stands out in my memory.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Beware of Italics (Nov 23, 2012)

I had that same keyboard! :happy:


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Legos and books and a computer were how I spent most of my play time.


----------



## Adelaide (Dec 30, 2012)

meapineapple said:


> Legos and books and a computer were how I spent most of my play time.


I played with Legos too! I liked to build houses out of them. I also liked puzzles and anything that you could assemble. Anything that let me use my imagination was fun for me.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 27, 2012)

meapineapple said:


> Legos and books and a computer were how I spent most of my play time.



-----Great list! I still love Legos. It's just not socially acceptable to play with them anymore, lol. Legos, outside, reading, watching television, creating games, and video games.


----------



## belowbadow (Dec 16, 2012)

You know, I had that Barbie car and that Barbie kitchen, all pink and plastic. I loved it. Later I used my baby sister as an excuse to play with it.


----------



## leftbanke (Aug 16, 2012)

belowbadow said:


> You know, I had that Barbie car and that Barbie kitchen, all pink and plastic. I loved it. Later I used my baby sister as an excuse to play with it.


Ever spend hours in the tub with the Barbie gang? I love water, and my dolls had many adventures in make believe boats. :>


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Legos all the way. I built so much stuff. And I like building even now 

I read books all the time, drew stuff, played games, made things from plasticine or clay, climbed trees and came up with names for everything I could see outside my window. Trams, buses, cars, trains, planes, trees, kiosks, bushes, benches... I still remember the names I gave to the streetlamps.

Fuck, I'm so sentimental


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

A teal blankie that I brought everywhere with me, stuffed animals that were named, and dollhouse. "Nature Girls" where we made everything from food to shelters from anything we could find outside. 
When I got a little older I liked imagination games- I pretended I was a ninja a lot or some kind of spy.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Maiko_Hima (Jul 12, 2015)

I liked reading and drawing the most so I say "pencil".


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

A ball.

I also used to have quite a few model cars, foreshadowing my growth into being a petrol head as an adult; but you can't do as much stuff as you can with a ball so they weren't my favourite.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

I loved Legos. Everytime my cousins came we would play with them and create a confusion to see who'd get each thingie. And there was my PS2. Now that I think about it, most games were pretty crappy and I only like them because of nostalgia, but there was Kingdom Hearts 2. Literally the best game I've ever played, alongside MGS3 and Bioshock.


----------



## methodless madness (Oct 17, 2014)

Honestly, just whatever allowed me to enhance my daydreaming experience. Whether it be those plush hulk fists, to a mega man buster canon, or bionicle, I was just eager to bring my imagination to life in some way. As for any stuffed animals, I still have a teddy bear named meryl that I've had since I was an infant. I still have him right next to me when I sleep to this day.


----------



## Maiko_Hima (Jul 12, 2015)

belowbadow said:


> You know, I had that Barbie car and that Barbie kitchen, all pink and plastic. I loved it. Later I used my baby sister as an excuse to play with it.


Hahaha! I remember reading the barbie magazine. It was amazing to my seven year old self.
Did you ever read any?


----------



## Oceandust (Nov 7, 2015)

My favourite was a little stuffed animal of a leopard my parents got me when I was in hospital for a few weeks with first-degree burns at the age of 2. I still have it today and it's super sentimental for me.
Also loved Legos, little toy dinosaurs and animals, oooold Disney/Nickelodeon small figurines you'd get in cereal boxes, and all the art stuff I could get my hands on.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

The one constant favorite was stuffed animals, or "Beanie Babies" as they were overwhelmingly called at that time. Nostalgia isn't a sensation that comes easily to me, but that little heart-shaped "ty" tag incites it without fail (somewhat unrelated: my boyfriend got me one of those adorable little Grim Reaper ones with the giant eyes, so now I have a little piece of nostalgia sitting in my room). 

The favorite out of all of the stuffed animals was a cat who I had named "Jean Grey", after the X-Men character. Why did I name her that? 1. She was grey; "Jean _Grey_", 2. I really liked the concept behind X-Men when I was little. I guess it appealed to my "misunderstood black sheep" side. 

If I have children, I think I'll give them a bunch of stuffed animals and see what they do with them in order to figure out which Myers-Briggs type they are, because I know my INFJ tendencies definitely came out with that. I built up a full-fledged society out of my Beanie Babies, complete with a hierarchy that was based on either how long I had the stuffed animal in question (Jean Grey was the dominant matriarch figure. A queen of sorts) or how "cool" I thought it was. They each had their own personalities, back stories, relationship drama, etc. 

My house caught on fire when I was a kid, and I was devastated about my stuffed animals more than anything else. When I found out that the fire didn't cause too much damage and that they were probably still in-tact, I cried that night because I couldn't stop imagining them in that cold, charred basement covered in smoke damage and wondering where I was.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I've had a stuffed Piglet (like the Winnie the Pooh character) ever since I was an infant. I'm still quite attached to it emotionally, though not the extent to which I was as a child. It's like we grew up together 

As far as toys I would play with most frequently, it would mainly be Barbies, Webkinz dolls, Sweet Street toys, Polly Pockets, and Littlest Pet Shops. Basically anything I could give personalities to and make little families out of. I remember my sister and I would always make little towns out of these toys and play as a character/family with them.


----------

